

Ask HN: Why is MongoDB hosting cheaper than SQL - pspeter3

Hi everyone,<p>I'm looking to deploy a Rack based app on Heroku and I have been checking out different database solutions. Amongst MongoHQ, MongoLab, Heroku DB hosting, Amazon RDS, and Xeround, the MongoDB solutions are significantly cheaper than the SQL solutions. I know price should not determine which DB you use for your app but the price differential is significant.<p>Check out the prices:
- Amazon RDS: http://aws.amazon.com/rds/pricing/
- Xeround: http://xeround.com/pay-per-use-cloud-database/
- Heroku: http://www.heroku.com/pricing#0-0 (Scroll down to the database options)
- MongoHQ: https://mongohq.com/pricing
- MongoLab: https://mongolab.com/about/pricing/
======
william-shulman
Hi-

I think the differences you find can me mostly attributed to whether the DB
plan you are looking at is multi-tenanted or not. MongoLab (I'm from MongoLab)
has inexpensive multi-tenant plans _and_ dedicated plans (alpha right now). In
the former servers are shared (and can thus be cheaper), in the latter you get
your own VM (on EC2 or wherever). RDS gives you a VM. I have not clicked on
all the links in your post but I am betting that is the main difference in
price strata you see.

-will

------
aerotrain
Not related with the pricing, but do consider these 2 things : 1\. MongoDB's
32 bit limitation --> <http://wkp.me/wkwIs>) 2\. AWS, MongoHQ uses EC2, do
confirm the instance type. As small instance only comes for 32 bit.
(<http://wkp.me/wkwIt>)

~~~
pspeter3
Thanks for those links. I wish there was cheaper SQL hosting.

~~~
william-shulman
SQL is expensive in many ways :)

